# Add a listing of upcoming martial arts events to your website.



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2005)

We have had the ability to do what's called an RSS feed for a while, but, all that technical mumbo-jumbo gives me a headache.

So, I made it simple for you, to add an free, automatically updating listing of upcoming events to your website. Simply add (or have your webgeek add) the block of code below to your website. It will create a box that lists the latest 15 events over the last month.


```
<table width="300" border="0" cellspacing="0" cellpadding="0">
  <tr>
    <td><p align="center"><font size="2" face="Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif"><B>Upcoming 
        Martial Arts Events</B><br>
        provided by MartialTalk.com</font><BR>
        <script type="text/javascript" src="http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/external.php?type=js&forumids=146"></script>
        <script language="" type="text/javascript">
<!--
for (i = 0; i < 15; i++)
{
document.writeln("<a href=\"http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid="+threads[i].threadid+"\">"+threads[i].title+"</a><br /><br />");
}
//-->
</script>
      </p></td>
  </tr>
</table>
```


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 23, 2005)

You can see this in action on our main page http://martialtalk.com


----------



## OnlyAnEgg (Nov 23, 2005)

Sweet!  I've been meaning to add an MA section to my site.  this will be a nice addition.

Danke, Bob


----------

